# A Little Kid Attacked my Pit Bull



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Today when I was out walking Gracie, a little kid (probably 5 or 6) was coming toward us on his bike. He asked if he could pet her, so I told him he could. 

I didn't expect him to basically throw down his bike and SPRINT at her, then grab her by the side of the head and put his face in hers and kiss her on the nose. She just stood there and didn't care, but I know most other dogs would DEFINITELY care. 

Why don't parents teach their kids how to properly approach a dog? I'm glad he asked (and I'm glad SOMEONE pet Gracie - most people see her and walk waaay around us). If his parents don't teach him not to stick his face in a strange dog's face, the strange dog might teach him....


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sheesh! That is so rude! I am glad Gracie didn't react.

Where I live, I really don't have that problem, most kids are polite and ask. :/


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh wow.....


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow.. and the worst thing is that if your dog actually did nip at him for this, his parents would probably go mad and bla bla about pitpulls being a bad breed


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Some parents do not care! They want to ban dog breeds I think some kids should be banned since some parents do not want to teach them the rules. Or maybe its the parents that should be banned!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Did you take the opportunity to tell him it wasn't a good idea to do that? I tell kids that all the time when they are rough with Raven at events. I say "you know, this dog is ok with you doing that but some dogs don't like it. here's how you should pet her" and show them how. Parents never mind me giving the kids a little lesson.


----------



## RockinIt (Jan 29, 2011)

Haha... I agree with you that parents should teach their kids that, but I'm a little slow to blame the parents sometimes because my parents were forever telling me not to put my face in the dog's face (the dog being any dog I happened to be sticking my face to at the time). It took a dog giving me a good shiner to teach me that lesson because I never listened to my parents. I didn't blame the dog...and neither did my parents (it belonged to my dad's uncle). I'd been bitten before, but that was the dog's owner's fault...this time it was mine and thankfully I was old enough to understand both of those and learn from them both.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Megan....On behalf of parents, I thank you. My daughter is "one of those". We were at a horse farm, when she was six. She wanted to give the old farm dog a hug, because he looked sad. I only had time to get out the word, "DON'T!!!" Too late. She got it in the face. It broke the skin, but wasn't a bad bite. 

She has also been bitten by a lot of horses and some small critters. Last night, one of our rabbits bit her on the nose. She is 17 now, so see? - some people never learn. LOL!

I agree with Jamie - hopefully Konotashi had a chance to offer a little education. Kids need LOTS of reminders. And sometimes they listen better to people who aren't their parents.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

see i just cant get over the title of this thread. Fierce ferocious little kids!!! better watch out for them!!!! make sure your dog has their rabies shot!!! never know when you're gonna come across a rabid kid!!!

okay laughing aside.... like i said.... oh wow. and adding i'm glad gracie was a good girl.


----------



## ShepherdsField (Jan 30, 2010)

Not long ago, we were somewhere with one of the dogs. Waiting for testing in the park, I think. Our dogs are raised around a lot of people and are generally good with kids and this woman had her 3 and her sister's 2 kids and they kept playing, playing, playing with him and this one little girl just got way too rough, after being told by me and her aunt not to approach him so fast,etc. and she landed on him with all her weight (5 or 6 years old) and he jumped up and growled and scared her to death. The woman looks at me like (you have a dangerous dog) and I look at her like (why don't you control these kids) and we both just walk off in silence.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow. Good for Gracie for being such a great dog! Three little girls came running towards Heidi and I wanting to pet her once and I had to stop them and say no. She just doesn't take to it.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My dog. If you want to pet him, you have to do it on my terms. When a child asks to pet Hondo (who is very large and hairy) I allow them to. But first I make Hondo lay down, I get on my knees by his head (so I can control his head) and the child will pet his back. Because Hondo is a long hair - he is soft and silky (when he is clean) so it's in the child's nature to want to run their hands all along his back. That is cool with Hondo, so it's cool with me. 

I'll explain to the child that why they need to be quiet and respectful when around dogs. And I'd say 75% of the time the child tells me about their dog. 

Hondo isn't too excited about kids. He hasn't ever shown adverse reaction towards them, just a disconnect.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

as long as kids arent rough and bug his head he's all tail wags and goofy happy. he's very tolerant and never snappy with kids and is more than happy to give some kisses here and there but kids arent allowed to be rough. Shasta would rather sniff your hand that allow a stranger near her head. She likes ears scratches and nose rubs but she gives permission for it after a sniff and a lick. I'm constantly hearing about other kids dogs. Like the one girl who is afraid of dogs because hers jumps on her and isnt behaved and her parents dont do anything about it.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

When I was on route to Upstate NY with my DH, Olina and London we stayed at a very nice Sheraton Hotel in NJ which allowed dogs. As I was bringing Olina back to the room we stepped into the elevator and she politely "sat" on command for the ride up. Before the doors closed a hotel employee leaped into the elevator, grabbed her cheeks and kissed her on the nose!!!! It happened so fast!

Fortunately, Olina LOVES people (even goofy, sporatic ones) so she was cool with it. 

On the other hand, if that would've been London...... I am not sure that guy would still have a nose!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

while I agree parents should teach their kids to never run up and grab a strange dogs head, but I also feel it's up to us, the owners, to stop the kid before they have a chance to do that. I've had to stop my fair share of kids who want to throw their arms around dodger and hug him with their face by his. 

good girl Gracie for being such a good puppy


----------



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow, I haven't had anything quite like that but I have lectured a few kids about getting in my dogs' face and growling.

On the positive side; he wasn't intimidated by seeing a pit bull and he knew enough to ask before approaching her. My guess would be his parents have talked to him, he is just a little over enthusiastic in his love for dogs


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Lilie said:


> *My dog. If you want to pet him, you have to do it on my terms.* When a child asks to pet Hondo (who is very large and hairy) I allow them to. But first I make Hondo lay down, I get on my knees by his head (so I can control his head) and the child will pet his back. Because Hondo is a long hair - he is soft and silky (when he is clean) so it's in the child's nature to want to run their hands all along his back. That is cool with Hondo, so it's cool with me.
> 
> *I'll explain to the child that why they need to be quiet and respectful when around dogs.* .......


This



DCluver33 said:


> while I agree parents should teach their kids to never run up and grab a strange dogs head, *but I also feel it's up to us, the owners, to stop the kid before they have a chance to do that*. ....


And this. 

While it would be wonderful if "parents" would teach their children, it is up to us "dog folks" to take the lead. We should not expect the general public to take those steps regarding dogs or other animals. Many just are not dog or animal oriented. Would be nice but it is not realistic. Outside of some children in my immediate neighborhood who have been around dogs including mine, I usually give instruction/direction to children approaching who want to and ask to interact. And immediately stop it if anything seems "quirky" including them not following instructions.

Great job Gracie.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I always take the oppoturnity to lecture. If they ask first I say, "Yes you may pet her she is good with children. That was very good of you to ask first because not all dogs are good with children"

If they don't ask and it looks like they are going for it, I will tell them to ask first.

I have had to tell many parents too to make sure their child asks before they pet a strange dog as their kid is running up to my dog. My husband gets very embarrassed when I do this but I beleive it is everyone's duty to procted children.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I have kids walking down my street barking at my dogs. Do they think that dogs are machines and have no feelings?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I guess I just have a different opinion than some folks about how kids and dogs should interact. I certainly do not think that kids should be allowed to abuse any dog; and obviously for their own safety all kids should be taught how to act around strange dogs.

OTOH, I would have been shocked if any dog that I ever owned (all GSD's) would react aggressively to a small child simply being a little exuberant when greeting, petting or playing with them. I happen to think that small kids should be the recipient of a "puppy pass" type of exemption, just like a small puppy usually has from any normally temperamented adult dog.

Certainly a hug and even a smooch on the muzzle should never be grounds for an aggressive reaction from the dog.

At least that is my opinion of what should happen - I am very well aware that many dogs will not act like that and that all kids should be taught how to interact with strange dogs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Usually if they ask politely, I figure we are halfway home. 

So far I haven't had a kid be crazy after asking politely, but I do usually explain to them how to approach the dog while they are approaching.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Marshmallows said:


> My guess would be his parents have talked to him, he is just a little over enthusiastic in his love for dogs



To many times the bad outweighs the good and the parents who do do something still get the crappy end of the deal. My daughter use to be like that. She loves animals and I would drill it in her head to ask first, be easy..etcetcetc.

but one thing many people..those with no child experience, dont realize is that kids still have minds of their owns. Couple that with their brains not being fully devolped like an adults and possibly having an absent parent at the time not with them, everything they are told tends to go out the window. At least until they start to become older.

The fact that he asked first says alot IMO.

My own question in all of this is..why was a 5 or 6yr old riding his bike by himself? or was it by his home?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

there is something wrong with five or six year old kids riding their bike on their own?

A five or six year old can be in the first or second grade. At what point to parents stop holding their hands 24 hours a day?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

selzer said:


> A five or six year old can be in the first or second grade. At what point to parents stop holding their hands 24 hours a day?


A 5 or 6 year old would be in kindergarten more likely. My nephew is 7 and I wouldn't let him ride his bike alone where I can't see him.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

selzer said:


> there is something wrong with five or six year old kids riding their bike on their own?
> 
> A five or six year old can be in the first or second grade. At what point to parents stop holding their hands 24 hours a day?



depending on where one lives, YES it is wrong. The world is not as we knew it growing up and 5/6yrs old is not in first or second grade, its kindergarten or maybe 1st, depending on when the birthday is.

You do not have to "hold their hand" to be cautious and safe and know where the heck your kid is.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

gsdraven said:


> A 5 or 6 year old would be in kindergarten more likely. My nephew is 7 and I wouldn't let him ride his bike alone where I can't see him.



yup..I have a 13yr old daughter and now my 13yr old sister. She wanted to go to a concert, I didn't know any of the people going to be there, I thought an adult I knew was going but he wasn't, so, it was a no go. (the concert was suppose to be one of those local family events)

But I guess if the logic is to let the 5/6yr old ride their bike unattended is OK then letting teens go places when parents dont know whats going on is ok to?


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

I once had a rescued lab that bit a child in this same type of situation…. Now I take control of EVERY possible child - dog interaction. I approach the child and the child's parents and ask them if they would like to pet the doggie…. The parents usually ask if the boxers are pit bulls. LOL Then I get down at child/dog level and hold the childs hand so the dog can smell it. Then I show the child how to give the dog a treat. I haven't had a parent yet object. THEN we pet the dog. The dogs always feel secure that they won't be mauled, and I am not concerned about the dogs reactions….. *I* am the pack leader!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Oh for heaven's sake, I was six years old in the second grade, and I was given a map in kindergarten to show me where to go to get to the baby sitter's house a few blocks away. Yes, that would be at age four, inner city Cleveland, and I had never met the babysitter or been to her house before. People coddle their kids way too much nowadays, and wonder why they bomb out when they go away to college -- they have never ridden their bicycle alone before.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

lanaw13 said:


> I once had a rescued lab that bit a child in this same type of situation…. Now I take control of EVERY possible child - dog interaction. I approach the child and the child's parents and ask them if they would like to pet the doggie…. The parents usually ask if the boxers are pit bulls. LOL Then I get down at child/dog level and hold the childs hand so the dog can smell it. Then I show the child how to give the dog a treat. I haven't had a parent yet object. THEN we pet the dog. The dogs always feel secure that they won't be mauled, and I am not concerned about the dogs reactions….. *I* am the pack leader!


Would your dogs really worry about being mauled by children?


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

The boxers know they are expected to always be polite and calm with children. My 3 yr old granddaughter walks them on a loose leash, much to the amazement of the neighbors. In return I am protective of them of "overzealous" children, which is what the OP was upset about in the first post…..
Harley has been pestered by kids at petsmart to the point where he stood behind me to escape… so yes I think they would worry about that. As a pack leader it is my job to make them feel I am keeping them safe and I am in control. They look to me for guidance. I naively did not protect my fearful rescued lab from overzealous kid, and the kid got a nip and I had a very upset (rightfully so) parent to deal with. Luckily she realized her kid got in the strange dogs face and scared her…..the dog wasn't aggresive, just frightened.

For the GSD puppy Osa I am particularly careful that she isn't overwhelmed by them at this age…..and have a bad experience. We want her to only good experiences with kids, so I orchestrate the encounters…..!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Everyone has to treat their dogs as they think best. I think if I was afraid my dog would be scared of kids or worse yet would be apt to bite one; I would try very hard to never bring them to a location where that would be likely to happen.

i have to watch my GSD male like a hawk when I take him in a store as he is TOO friendly and very very curious and interested in meeting almost everyone that he runs across in the store. And of course some folks would not like having a 90 lb mostly black GSD coming over to them as they are walking around in a store (although we have found a surprising number of them do seem to like it and tell me all about a GSD that they used to own or know!).


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko is terrified of children, and has been since he was a puppy. He has tolerated some petting by children (during puppy kindergarten and the "pass the puppy" exercise). But since then, he will bark at kids. I never let kids pet him. If I see kids coming toward us, I will go another way in case they decide to try and pet him without asking.

I think it's the high pitched voices and quick movements/excitement that bother him. And we don't have kids or have friends with kids, so he has never had enough experience with them to become desensitized. Niko has only ever barked at kids and tried to avoid them, but I am pretty sure it could escalate if he were forced into contact with a kid, so we avoid them.


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> Today when I was out walking Gracie, a little kid (probably 5 or 6) was coming toward us on his bike. He asked if he could pet her, so I told him he could.
> 
> I didn't expect him to basically throw down his bike and SPRINT at her, then grab her by the side of the head and put his face in hers and kiss her on the nose. She just stood there and didn't care, but I know most other dogs would DEFINITELY care.
> 
> Why don't parents teach their kids how to properly approach a dog? I'm glad he asked (and I'm glad SOMEONE pet Gracie - most people see her and walk waaay around us). If his parents don't teach him not to stick his face in a strange dog's face, the strange dog might teach him....


 
Wow he's a brave kid. I'd never do that, but he's young.


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

And a pitbull too. If I had a kid, I wouldn't let him/her near one haha


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

selzer said:


> Oh for heaven's sake, I was six years old in the second grade, and I was given a map in kindergarten to show me where to go to get to the baby sitter's house a few blocks away. Yes, that would be at age four, inner city Cleveland, and I had never met the babysitter or been to her house before. People coddle their kids way too much nowadays, and wonder why they bomb out when they go away to college -- they have never ridden their bicycle alone before.



and this was how long ago? I dont know your exact age but I know its not young.

Don't confuse coddling with being aware of what is going on/what the kid is doing/where the kid is. Its irresponsible parents who just let their kids run around without being informed of whats going on. I am now the caregiver of my sister because of her father didn't.."coddle" here, or wtf ever.

Thats great that *you* got to do all that when you were that age where you lived, that doesn't make it safe or right now. I don't expect many people without kids to understand though.

---------------------------

anyways.

Thankfully my dogs have always been good around kids. I still try to control the situation anyways because they are dogs, and dogs are, IMO, never 100%, as much as we would like to think. The fact is they can be 99.9999999%, but that doesn't mean we shouldn't be cautious.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I think it's my responsibility as a pet owner to allow or not allow my dog to be approached. If I allow him to be touched-it's also my responsibility to to explain how he's to be petted.

Our next door neighbor has 4 kids from 3 -12 yrs old. The 6 year old boy recently asked to pet my boy while we were walking. I said yes, and he needed to be calm when he came over and to pet him first on his back. It worked out fine. Kids get excited and they don't know-but now they do because I told them


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

MikeyMerciless said:


> And a pitbull too. If I had a kid, I wouldn't let him/her near one haha


Gosh, I hope that's a joke. That is the same attitude many of us receive because we have mean vicious ferocious GSD's. 
Oh look, there's a German Shepherd, don't go near him or he'll eat your face.
Can't tell you how many times I've heard that.
I don't fear any breed because of a supposed reputation. I have friends who have a pitbull and a rottweiler and they are two of the most incredibly sweet dogs. They are ambassadors for their breed!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

My kids are 9 and 6 and they may not play outside alone especially riding bikes alone. Kids are kids they forget to look both ways, lose track of time, and make poor decisions without even realizing it. I too was a latch key kid who walked home alone from the first grade on, but being a mom to a 1st grader I know question wth my parents were thinking. I work part-time just to be able to get them to and from school since care at their school is $250 a week per kid,lol not in my budget


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

MikeyMerciless said:


> And a pitbull too. If I had a kid, I wouldn't let him/her near one haha


That's a bit depressing, and I hope it's a joke. 

Most adults who see Gracie avoid her like the plague, and teach their kids to do the same. I was happy that someone at least acknowledged her like she was something other than a monster. 

There are a lot of little kids who will run right up to Ozzy and just start petting him. I was at Petsmart once when a little kid did this and the clerk told him he should ask before petting, because if he did that with her Jack Russell, he would have bit him. 

It's always good to ask first. Some people will take their anti-social dogs out, and if it's a golden or a lab, people will assume it to be friendly. But if it's a friendly pit, people will assume it'll eat their face.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSDolch said:


> and this was how long ago? I dont know your exact age but I know its not young.
> 
> Don't confuse coddling with being aware of what is going on/what the kid is doing/where the kid is. Its irresponsible parents who just let their kids run around without being informed of whats going on. I am now the caregiver of my sister because of her father didn't.."coddle" here, or wtf ever.
> 
> ...


Inner city Cleveland back in my day was a lot less tame than where I live now. It was riddled with perverts too. I think I can count five on our street and the next street that we _know_ about. And there were all the horror stories about things happening to kids back then as well as now. I do not know if there is so much more of that stuff going on, as so much more discussion about it.

But I think that we still have to let our kids be kids and start letting them have some responsibility at some point, and some independence. And all kids are different. Parents have to make judgements and let their flexi-lead out carefully and with respect to each child's maturity. 

You are right that I do not have kids. I cannot have kids. But that does not mean that I am in a bubble. I babysit my sister's kids every week, and I know pretty much what they are capable of. They just turned four and are small for their ages, and the size coyotes they have out there way, we don't let them out on their own at all yet. They have bicycles, but they are not out of training wheels yet, and their street has gigundo hills that I would worry about them losing control with. But they grow and learn so fast, that in another year or two, they may be riding their bikes somewhat on their own.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

First, I think it's cool that the kid wasn't scared just because of her breed. That being said, he should have been smarter about his behavior. I have a little cousin who is 8 (but small for her age) and she has been around Sasha a few times and I have actually decided that for the time being that is not going to happen anymore. First off this little girl is one of my favorite people. I have her over all the time and we watch movies and play games, pretty much just do whatever she wants (which last time included her giving me a marker tattoo which she assured me would "wash right off" well...not so much lol I got to wear my barbed wire and carrot tattoo to college the next day lol!) Anyways, we are really close but she refuses to behave around Sasha. Sasha, we don't think, has been around little kids too much, even so she is very interested in them. However, I would not say she is a kid friendly dog. She's not mean, but she's not really sure what they are all about. So the first time my little cousin met her, she was really good at first. I told her, "Sasha's not really used to kids, but I really want her to like them, so I need you to be gentle and nice with her so that she will like all little kids." All was going well until all of the sudden, before I could react, she flung herself around Sasha's neck! I almost had a heart attack. Her mother on the other hand was just sitting there watching it. Sasha didn't react poorly, you could tell it wasn't her favorite activity, but she allowed it until I got my cousin off her. The next time we saw my cousin she wouldn't stop running at sasha and trying to either play rough with her or love her too hard. I don't know how many times we all told her to stop, but to no avail. Then the next thing I know she's trying to poke Sasha with a metal stake!!! The top of my head may very well have left my shoulders on that one. Once I calmed down I tried to re-explain to her why she needed to be gentle with Sasha (and that you never poke a dog with anything). This was to no avail. We left as soon as my brother was done doing with he was doing, and needless to say there will be no more interaction between those two for quite a while. My family thinks my cousin is jealous that she has to share me with Sasha. Maybe so... The funny part is we were all worried about how Sasha would be with my cousin, we should have been worried about how my cousin would be with Sasha!

Sorry that was sooo long. It just blows my mind how some kids are with dogs.


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh My. He's lucky Gracie is so well mannered. Haha my mom was very clear when she taught me how to approach a dog "from the front, slow, hand flat and let them smell you first". I remember one time I met my uncle's dog (I was 7 or 8 at the time) and I ran up to him and went straight to pet his head and my mom was like "well that's a good way to loose your nose. You get bit it's your own fault".

Haha lucky for me Louie (he was an English Mastiff) was the gentlest giant you'd ever meet (RIP). But I always remember what my mom called "the dog rule". I don't understand why people can't teach their children that, I believe there would be fewer biting incidents if they did :/


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

It always amazes me what people teach or don't teach their children.
Alice isn't good with kids as we don't have any, but I will walk her by schools at recess time on my days off. 
Kids have weird body language and they tend to be high pitched and excited.

I told someone this after they asked if "she was friendly" and I said not so much. But she was semi-calm lying down in front of the DMV waiting for "dad" to exit.

I think the guy thought "kids have weird body language" was funny. But, he did tell the two kids he was with "OK, she's resting kids" and was on his way. I was grateful for the question as it was good exposure to the right kind of energy that his kids were presenting.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a policy of if a child asks and he/she is alone, the answer is no, not unless your parents are with you and they say it is ok. Shane loved children but would get excited and want to lick. Chance is a bit more cautious with anyone. So I prefer parents present and then I have Chance in a down with me next to him and then tell the child where he can pet and where he can't. Works well that way and I don't have to worry about getting yelled at by some parent who says I should not let their child pet my dog! (That happened once when a two year old ran up behind me and shane after I passed the house and latched on to Shane like his life depended on it with a big grin on his face and buried his head in Shane's side. Shane was just curious as to what had attached itself to his back end and seemed amused. The mother came screaming out of the house and proceeded to scream at me and yelling for me to get my dog away from her child! I told her to come take her child off my dog! She sent her five year old daughter to get the baby all the while screaming at me from the porch that the dog should not be near her baby. What a nut case. The five year old little girl came over and apologized to me for her mother yelling at me and her baby brother started crying "love doggie" as she was dragging him away. Never went down that street again. LOL). Thank goodness Shane was as calm as could be through the whole thing.


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

WOW!!!

That's almost unbelievable. The child was *REALLY* lucky to meet such a friendly 
dog.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

lisgje said:


> I have a policy of if a child asks and he/she is alone, the answer is no, not unless your parents are with you and they say it is ok. Shane loved children but would get excited and want to lick. Chance is a bit more cautious with anyone. So I prefer parents present and then I have Chance in a down with me next to him and then tell the child where he can pet and where he can't. Works well that way and I don't have to worry about getting yelled at by some parent who says I should not let their child pet my dog! (That happened once when a two year old ran up behind me and shane after I passed the house and latched on to Shane like his life depended on it with a big grin on his face and buried his head in Shane's side. Shane was just curious as to what had attached itself to his back end and seemed amused. The mother came screaming out of the house and proceeded to scream at me and yelling for me to get my dog away from her child! I told her to come take her child off my dog! She sent her five year old daughter to get the baby all the while screaming at me from the porch that the dog should not be near her baby. What a nut case. The five year old little girl came over and apologized to me for her mother yelling at me and her baby brother started crying "love doggie" as she was dragging him away. Never went down that street again. LOL). Thank goodness Shane was as calm as could be through the whole thing.


I must say, it's a bit sad that a 5 year old had to apologize for her mom's behavior.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when children want to pet your dog
you have to watch them carefully.
i watch my dog and the child because you never know
what's going to happen.

we were in the bank. my dog was laying
in his spot. i was in line. i heard my dog whine.
i turned to look at him and some little kid
was laying on top off him.

i turned a corner once and this little kid
ran directly into my dog.


----------



## westallkennel (Feb 3, 2011)

I have always told my children about approaching strange dogs, time and time again, but they don't learn. One day my daughter came in the house crying and had a bloody towel around her hand. She had gone over to a neighbors house when they weren't home and tried to pet their Chow that had just giving birth to puppies.She was 10 at the time. Her finger was ripped from the base to the tip all the way to the bone. The scar is so bad even now after 12 years she can barely bend it. I was asked if I wanted to press charges and have the dog distroyed. I said no way it was her fault not hte dogs. She did learn her leason. Now when ever she gets the urge to pet a strange dog she looks at her finger and ask first.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow! What a story, westallkennel! I'm glad you didn't take it out on the dog and request that she be destroyed. It's sad that your daughter had to learn the hard way, sometimes that's the only way people do learn.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> when children want to pet your dog
> you have to watch them carefully.
> i watch my dog and the child because you never know
> what's going to happen.
> ...


Is it just me or does anyone else think they're going to read a poem when they see doggiedad's posts?
I keep expecting it to rhyme. :rofl:


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think they're going to read a poem when they see doggiedad's posts?
> I keep expecting it to rhyme. :rofl:


 
LOL I think the same thing.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm glad it's not just me.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

MikeyMerciless said:


> And a pitbull too. If I had a kid, I wouldn't let him/her near one haha


 
i sincerely hope this is a joke. Especially coming from someone who has one of the many breeds who DO have a bad rep because of some stupid people and their stupid actions. Ever heard ban the deed NOT the breed. Theres a very good reason behind that saying.


----------

